
Show HN: Javalin, a Kotlin/Java REST API framework (big api changes) - javalin
https://javalin.io/news#major-api-changes
======
javalin
I made some major changes to the API this week, moving from _(req, res) - >
{}_ to _ctx - > {}_. Would love some feedback.

~~~
josh64
Nice change - it's a shame this got buried.

